
iSense – SciFi short (Digital Health) - narnestel
http://narnestel.blogspot.com/2016/11/isense_10.html
======
ainiriand
I liked the way you drive the story, it feels really natural. If you want one
advice, don't stop writing/reading. The second advice I could give you is:
dont make boring shorts. People want dystopias and black stuff if it is about
tech. Try to get the reader to the point in which he cant stop reading. Good
luck in your journey.

~~~
narnestel
Thank you for the advice, appreciate it.

